# x-ray in baby



## mylittlebubs

Lincoln had lungs x-ray yesterday because he 's not well....
mil said it's dangerous for baby to have it.
any ides about x-ray in baby? he's almost 9 months old
he has bronchitis and he had nebuliser and the doctor said the squeaky sound in his lung didn't go away after he got it done, so he was worried and he recommended to have it.


----------



## Serene123

They're not going to do something unless the benefits outweigh the risks, not that I know of any x


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah they wouldn't put him in danger, they would have discussed any risks with you and they probably shielded everything but his lungs. Casen had to have an xray at 7mo because he was in a doorway jumper and Landon was playing with him and swinging him back and forth through the doorway and his arm hit the door frame and dislocated his elbow :O He was fine, no problems from the xray at all


----------



## ALY

Sam as had a load of xrays he as even ad radioactive dye inserted in his veins hun so an xray wont do any harm its only dangerous to the baby if your pregnant :hugs:
oh can i just say that if the put radioactive dye in someone thats doesnt do any harm either 
:hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

My little cousin is just turned one and had her 2 x-ray, it would be more harmful to not have the x-ray and leave a possible underlying problem unfound.


----------



## mylittlebubs

thanks everyone
i feel much better now (relieved)


----------



## kristy87

there arent any risks involved in baby having xray, dont worry. i work in accident and emergency in a kids hospital and we do them every day babe..... your mil sounds very opinionated lol

xx


----------



## Jem

Ollie was x rayed at 8 weeks when he was really poorly and they were checking for a chest infection and Faith had an x ray at 6 months for her hip and they were fine x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jessica has had several xrays on her leg and an ultrasound on her hip too. They wouldn't do them if it was that dangerous, don't worry xXx


----------



## embo216

Aww don't worry hunny. Lily has had tons! She even had one the day she was born :(


----------

